# Redline wheels



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

Anyone know if you can get a decent price for a set of the redline wheels?
Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Depends on your interpretation of "decent". haha
These are still fairly new, so...

Have you tried any of the parts or salvage sites? Try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market
Might be able to get a good price at a yard somewhat close to you.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I love the Redline wheels. I've been following them on eBay. They're right at $2,000 delivered with tires on them from Detroit Wheel & Tire. That's too spendy for me.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Is OP looking to get wheels for a decent price, or to get a decent price for his wheels?

Either way, the Redlines are so rare as to not have an established market price.


----------



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Is OP looking to get wheels for a decent price, or to get a decent price for his wheels?
> 
> Either way, the Redlines are so rare as to not have an established market price.


Looking to buy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

From my point of view, take a stock LTZ rim and powder coat it and add the hash marks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Although these look cool:


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> From my point of view, take a stock LTZ rim and powder coat it and add the hash marks.


eBay has the stripes

Just gotta find the center caps now.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

johnmo said:


> eBay has the stripes
> 
> Just gotta find the center caps now.


Keep looking...the center caps are online also.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Are the redline bowties the same color as the normal ones?
If so, mask off the bowties and paint the center caps when you paint the wheels.


----------

